# The State Of Play



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I suppose like everyone else when you get the watch bug you want everything... then you realise you cant have everything so you decide what you really want.

My focus seems to be old omegas and seikos with a couple of other bits thrown in

I have a few vey poor pics of the watches

Starting with my Seiko speedtimer Bullhead, on its original bracelet










Next up is a Seiko 5 from Julian... wore this for a week when it arrived nice comfortable watch.










THe Seiko Sportsmatic wears really well










I got this 7002 head only and its lived on this Toshi ever since


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

The next two only arrived this morning First was this










quickly followed by










Looking at the family together


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Love the sportsmatic Gaz, what year is that? Its a real head-turner.

Keep promising myself a bullhead as well, but every time one pops up for sale I can't seem to justify the (steadily rising) price.

Yours looks a pretty good example of one!

The one Seiko I can't seem to warm to though is the Pogue.

I know it has its fans, but I can't see myself ever coming around to it.

Great photo's mate.


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

DOH,

how come all of your watches are in rotary boxes?? DOH!!!!LOL


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I seem to be walking the same road, with Seikos and Omegas! I've recently added a couple of Kinetics. I also have a couple of tuning fork Omegas now. The seconds hand on my Megasonic 720 is just mesmerising!










PS. This is not a Megasonic! It's my Seiko!!!!

and just to keep the appetite wetted! :-










Enjoy,

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

EddyW said:


> DOH,
> 
> how come all of your watches are in rotary boxes?? DOH!!!!LOL


Because they are round I suppose!!! :hypocrite:

Mike


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> Love the sportsmatic Gaz, what year is that? Its a real head-turner.
> 
> Keep promising myself a bullhead as well, but every time one pops up for sale I can't seem to justify the (steadily rising) price.
> 
> ...


The Sportmatic is I think a 1961 at least the numbers on the back are 15040D so if the numbering system for other seiko`s is followed its a may 1961.

The bullhead is great someone had two up for sale here and I dont think they sold Â£250 apiece.

I got the pogue in today and like you i`m not sure Its a bit like spinach you know you should like it but your not sure.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice group Gaz....... :thumbsup:


----------

